# trying Mikes tapes again



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

I did Mikes tapes back in 2000 when they were only available on casette. Since my husband is having a "midlife crisis" and is hitting all the rock concerts as an aging hippy, I deceided to do something for me and bought the IBS audio in its new form, CD's.I remember most of the sessions from before, yet am hearing new things. In my experience in the past they really didnt help my IBS issues other than relaxing me a bit, still glad I did them.The new (to me) CD's are great, its also much easier for me to be comfortable while listening as I used headphones w/castettes and now have a BOSE cd thing. I never fell asleep in 2000, but fell asleep 3-4 times doing session 2, from what I read thats ok. I am now on session 3 and am having problems focusing on the star/snowflake BUT after 3 days of listening I find that I can "feel" the part of my body that I'm supposed to. Wondering if thats ok? I emailed Mike last week about what to do when I go to my sons college graduation (University Of Vermont-nursing major-dont want to say much more so I dont "jinx" it.) He emailed me back personally, which IMO was great as he is surely busy, the hypno programs seem to be really taking off since the first IBS one.CookiesforMarilyn- time flies







I think you have a son too, how are you all doing? I've had some gi non ibs issues but effects my IBS type things, wont elaborate other than to say I'm fine BUT am screened upper & lower scopes more often than before and these scopes, especially upper ones including the "pill camera" tend to trigger my IBS issues.Thank you for reading this


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Nancy - Its been a long time - so glad to hear from you!I actually laughed re your hippy hubby - so funny. My daughter actually got to work with and meet a former member of a popular rock group of the 60's - she used to watch their TV show re-runs that I watched in the 8th grade - and this guy is older than I am!Regarding the IBS Program - There is no right or wrong reaction to the sessions - sleeping is fine, feeling the starflakes in any way that you do is fine - everyone has their own reactions and imagery - and - you can have different reactions on different times you listen - it is all good because whatever your response is, that is the one that is needed at the time you are listening - so absolutely no worries there.... If you ever need to ask personally, just call 877-898-2539 aleave your contact info, nd we are happy to help you!I hope the CDs help you with the IBS symptoms - but as you say - even at the least, they do help you to replax and cope a bit, which is always helpful too. And, if you are like me, I needed to complete the program three times, so there is hope. I wish you and your son congrats regarding the college degree- the best thing - if Mike didnt share this - is to know that you do have times when you are feeling better, and that you can visualize those times and link them to the graduation.Yep, have a son who worked first after hs, then got his associates degree, then worked, then took some college and now working- have a daughter who is a junior in college - I think the fact your son is in nursing is great - there is always a demand in the health fields.I am sorry to learn of your other health concerns - have had other surgeries myself so can relate a bit - I hope you are able to heal from your other medical concerns too... take care and all the best to you! xx


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

Marilyn-So great to hear back from you. I didnt know that you did the tapes 3 times!!!! Thats great







Really encouraging. BTW would it be you personally on the 877 number? Someone called me (it had been stormy in the midwest and my cd's hadnt come) and she said to call if I needed to. Its amazing how sucessful Mike's tapes have been.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Oh my goodness - just made the connection - 'twas moi!


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

Oh


----------

